# Freshwater Goby?



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

To start off I purchased what the LFS called "Clown Gobies". I try searching for pictures of these and I haven't had alot of luck. I was told they have them in freshwater. I picked up 3 of this I was just wondering if there is a site that has information on freshwater gobies. The three I have have one stripe going from the top of the body to the bottom. I will try to get a picture of them on here tonight. Thanks for any responses.


----------



## jacketherington (Oct 7, 2011)

How big are they? And what colors? They could be mislabeled bumblebee gobies.


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

There is a saltwater "Clown Goby", but I don't know about a freshwater one. Here is a link to a place that sells several kinds of freshwater Gobies:

http://www.franksaquarium.com/goby.htm


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

If they are Bumblebee Gobies, then from what I read they are really brackish, not freshwater Gobies. Here's one mans opinion on Bumblebee Gobies. 

http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/breeding/McKane_Bumblebee_Gobies.html


----------



## Calmia22 (Aug 20, 2011)

My lfs carries freshwater gobies besides the bumble bee gobies. I may be able to identify when you are able to post a pic.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I'm no expert at pictures but here you go.


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

Those fellows were not easy to find:

http://www.fishbase.org/summary/Redigobius-balteatus.html


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Wow you found it. Thanks! I tried and couldn't find so I know it was hard. I know I would have never found it.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

From the information that I have seen on fishbase and other searching I did. It seems like these fish are at the low salinity environment. Right now I have them housed with a guppy and like a million mixed shrimp (crossed RCS their brown colored).

Low salinity means I would have to add salt right?

Can the shrimp handle salt?


----------



## cookymonster760 (Apr 30, 2011)

i would say they can handle low salinity like about a table spoon per 10 gallons since i have kept many of my neo species like that and nothing has ever happened
btw i thought those where called bandit gobies


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Can I use API Aquarium Salt for this?


That I know of I have not found anything that refers them to bandit gobies. When I search bandit gobies just saltwater gobies show up.


----------



## LaSirena (Jun 24, 2012)

They are also sold as "Rhinohorn" or "Pistol" goby. They can tolerate fresh to brackish water. Mine are in freshwater and they eat and spawn happily. They are easily my favorite fish. Cute, full of personality and so fun to watch! They will eat anything from bloodworms, flake, BBS and sinking shrimp pellets.


----------



## hydrosparky (May 1, 2012)

Also known as bandit gobys. Lotsoffish at Aquabid sold them. You could ask him some questions about these guys. LaSirena, do you have any you want to sell/give me? I want these gobys!


----------



## Jegli09 (Jul 25, 2012)

Neat looking fish!


----------



## Drowki (May 8, 2012)

I really would like to stomp out those Bumblebee Goby myths. There are different sub-species and some CAN handle 100% freshwater. Then there are some that require brackish waters. I have 4 that are still alive and kicking for 5 months now. 

One of the owners at a LFS told me they wouldn't last 3 months. WRONG.

The only time my water becomes brackish, is when I treat for ICH (which only has happened once, which was probally due to moving fish from one apartment to another then to a new tank shortly after the move) - +heat 86 degrees + salt. 

They seemed to be fine during that process as well.. Fun little guys.


----------



## Vesh (Jan 16, 2010)

Drowki said:


> I really would like to stomp out those Bumblebee Goby myths. There are different sub-species and some CAN handle 100% freshwater. Then there are some that require brackish waters. I have 4 that are still alive and kicking for 5 months now.
> 
> One of the owners at a LFS told me they wouldn't last 3 months. WRONG.
> 
> ...


I've got bumblebees in 100% freshwater for 8 months now, and they are totally fine. Don't breed though.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

These are cool little fish.


900 posts


----------



## hydrosparky (May 1, 2012)

Drowki said:


> I really would like to stomp out those Bumblebee Goby myths. There are different sub-species and some CAN handle 100% freshwater. Then there are some that require brackish waters. I have 4 that are still alive and kicking for 5 months now.
> 
> One of the owners at a LFS told me they wouldn't last 3 months. WRONG.
> 
> ...


There is one species that handles freshwater, and one that lives in brackish. The brackish one will live for a few months, and then waste away. I'm trying to find the freshwater species.


----------



## Pem Corgi (Feb 2, 2012)

My Bumblebee Gobies are going on 7 months here in brackish water and going strong, they come right to the top each evening for live blackworms. (Also have 2 marbled molly females and a few fast-growing fry, all living happily with the gobies, in a 5 g tank). No fading issues here in the gobies as far as I can see (and no one told them), in fact they have grown in size and vitality. Love their little frowny faces. 

I am very interested in the Bandit Gobies and will investigate!


----------

